# Passat radiator fan, not coming on....



## un_ave (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't know how often or when should the fan come on..I never really paid attention to it, but I did an engine swap and had to replace the radiator fan assembly and noticed that the new fan is not coming on. I connected back the old fan and also noticed that one is not coming on. I've driven the car around town, temperature is at the middle, car is not overheating....should the fan be coming on? Checked the fuse, that looks good. I do have a 'check engine' light after the swap, but haven't had a chance to pull the codes, will do that this weekend. 
Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Passat radiator fan, not coming on.... (un_ave)*

The electric fan only comes on when the AC is on or when the temperature of the engine reaches significantly higher than standard operating temp. There is an electric dead band that keeps the dash gauge at the center during normal operation. 
Try running your AC to see if the fan works.


----------



## VT 4-motion (Jun 14, 2009)

There is a temperature sensor on the left side radiator hose, it controls the fan. This could be the problem. It can be tested with an ohmeter. I don't know what the resistance specs are. Try bently, chiltons, haynes.


----------

